# Looking for a puppy



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I am looking to buy a puppy and I live in Nebraska, any reputable breeders around this area?? I have found many breeders that I like in CA but that is a bit of a drive to visit.. Any suggestions?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It would probably help if you posted what your looking for in a gsd..


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Very true, sorry about that. I am interested in a puppy that has the lines of search and rescue and pp. I very much want a bi-color. I dont know what it is about this color but I am so drawn to them...


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I found a site that I like a lot, although they are in Washington. I am actually flying out there in September so was thinking I could check them out while I am there. I never trust a website.. Have you ever heard of this breeder? Here is the site..
schraderhausk9.com


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, nice dogs, my gsd's 'mom' Helga is at schraderhaus.

If your interested in SAR, you might want to contact Wanda @ kleinenhain, (she is also a member of this board)..She does SAR with her male, also a breeder, my female came from her, she is in KY..She may be able to steer you towards what your looking for


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

That sounds great! Thank you


----------

